# Learn to Scrape and Rebuild machines in Oklahoma



## Richard King 2 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all  I just talked with the President of J&S  Valve in Nowata Oklahoma which is East on Bartlesville OK about 20 minutes.  He wants to host a 5 day class and we will accept 3 day students too.   We talked about  to wait until September so it won't be so Hot then.   Plus he wants it to go over a weekend.  We picked it to start on Thursday September 20 and end Monday the 24.   J&S rebuilds oil field and power plant valves.  They have a new building that has AC.   I have taught there several times and he will have a handful of his employee's in the class.  We start on day 1 with a Q&A session and then start to hand scrape small cast iron bars and when you are able to hand scrape 20 points per 1 " (PPI)  I'll teach you to 1/2 moon flake.  Day 2 we start teaching you how to BIAX Power Scrape and when you finish it to 20 PPI.  Then I will teach you to BIAX Power Flake.  Then the remaining days I show you how to level and align machines, how to scrape tapered gibs. how to epoxy and scrape Turcite & Rulon, How to check tapered gibs, we touch on Bearing install and many things related to machine rebuilding. 
Send me a message and I will send you some info and costs..  Can Email me too Richard@Handscraping.com

You can go to You Tube and search "Richard King Scraping" and you can see numerous shows of my classes that my students have added to there channels.
Rich


----------



## mrjbinok (Jun 18, 2018)

Wish I could attend.... waiting on surgery schedule for about the same time.   Best of luck with the class.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 18, 2018)

That's to bad.....well if you just want to come and observe...please do so....  We will be staying at Holiday Inn in Bville, maybe we can meet at the Rib place on the main drag?  Or I can drop bye with some balloons if your in hospiital.   Rich


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 19, 2018)

I had to move the class a week later as I forgot I was going to IMTS Show in Chicago that week.   I'll be walking the show Sept 10 & 11, TH.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 10, 2018)

I just spoke to the hostNick Hughes of  of the class down in Nowata OK http://www.jsvalve.com/ and he said it is a go.  The class will start Sept 20 a Thursday at 8 AM and end Sunday Sept 24 at 4:30 .    He is going to have his employee's take the and we are accepting outside students.
I and my son Alex will be teaching the class to basic and advanced students.   You will lean to hand and BIAX Power scrape and 1/2 moon oil flake, proper methods to level and align a lathe, mill and surface grinder, basic methods and tricks of the trade of Machine Tool Rebuilding and Building.  Along with this I will teach how to install and scraper Rulon 142 and Turcite B wearstrip material, how to straighten and scrape a tapered gib, how to install spindle bearings, etc.  If you watch You Tube and search "Richard King Scraping"  you will see several examples of my classes.

At the moment this will be the last class I will be teaching  in 2019 in the USA.  I will be teaching 2 weeks in November near Vienna Austria.   I am also looking for volunteers to host classes.  A class host takes the class for free.   
Fill in this form to register and where it says what class...either say Oklahoma class or any class near your area __________.  tinyurl.com/kingway 
Or just send ask question on Hobby Machinist  

I also give a few seats to the class to students who have a hardship as I did for a young man for Make a Wish. 
http://www.swcbulletin.com/lifestyl...rove-craftsman-fulfills-teens-make-wish-dream

Have a nice weekend.   Rich


----------

